# REIN: Real Estate Investment Network



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

I have only found one reference on CMF for the Real Estate Investment Network (REIN).

I am seriously contemplating joining for a few years in order to invest within a new investment company I have setup.

I do have several acquaintances who have learned RE investment through REIN and have embarked on successful joint ventures with other REIN members.

Has anyone here been a REIN member?

Comments welcomed.

Thanks

REIN WEBSITE


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I am not a REIN member, but I do know a few. They all seem very happy with their choice. 

There are other people who are not so happy with REIN, some people have had problems with deals made with other members. From what I have read of these cases it would seem that these unhappy people were lulled into a false sense of security, because the other parties were REIN members. Due diligence is always a must no matter who the other party is. You can find a few unhappy REIN members over on the ontario landlords forum. 

Their membership and materials are quite expensive but I have not seen them to judge if they are worth the purchase price or not. If you buy valuable relevant information that assists you, it may well be worth the price. 

You can go to an event as a guest if you want to do more checking before jumping in. 

There are many real estate investment clubs and many of them are horrible and offer very bad value for the new investor. Any club/group coming from the USA would fall into this category. Their methods just don't work here in Canada with our laws.


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

The membership fees and other costs are steep. I have met several members, but only casually, and they have all spoken highly of the organization and the contacts they have made because of it.

That being said, we have quite a few friends/family who are successful real estate investors and none of them are REIN members.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

This almost sounds like another one of those direct buy type schemes. All hype and fees.

The way to invest in real estate, is to invest in real estate.  There are plenty of fees as it is, without needing to pay more. If you look at their sales page it's just books, seminars and other ways of selling their concepts. They're not providing any useful product that I can see. How do we know that their seminars and literature are not just hot air?

I call BS on this one. My opinion.


----------



## gwerstiuk (Apr 3, 2009)

*Rein does help*

I have some friends who successfully used the REIN system. They claim you really only need the first two books. Everything else is expensive re-enforcement. At the core it is just doing your homework on the market your interested in and doing conservative evaluations of the properties to build in a buffer of safety.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

There has to be some value in their "birds of a feather" network, at least initially.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 6, 2011)

There are several real estate agents in all over the world. You have to choose the real estate agents wisely when you are planning to buy a home anywhere in your desired place. Make sure that the agents have well experience, as this is one of the key factors.


----------

